
The fastest-growing cities in America - walterbell
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/the-11-fastest-growing-cities-in-america-2016-05-19
======
danso
The submitted URL is a bit of blog spam, imho...the data graphic is just the
one the Census itself created, and the Census press release contains more
data: [https://www.census.gov/newsroom/press-
releases/2016/cb16-81....](https://www.census.gov/newsroom/press-
releases/2016/cb16-81.html)

The full table for the population change of places of 50K population can be
found here:
[https://www.census.gov/popest/data/cities/totals/2015/](https://www.census.gov/popest/data/cities/totals/2015/)

(under the link titled, "Annual Estimates of Resident Population Change for
Incorporated Places of 50,000 or More in 2014, Ranked by Percent Change: July
1, 2014 to July 1, 2015", which can't be direct-linked because of the Census
website's hugely complex app state logic)

CSVs here: [https://www.census.gov/popest/data/cities/totals/2015/SUB-
ES...](https://www.census.gov/popest/data/cities/totals/2015/SUB-EST2015.html)

edit: fixed link

------
ausjke
It's said over the last decade it's clear Texas beats California all around in
the sense capitalism beats socialism.

They are both large, with lots of immigrants, and close to the ocean. Texas's
weather especially in the summer is not appealing, still people just move here
due to better chances.

Houston, Dallas, San Antonio and Austin are also 4 out of the 11 largest
cities in US now.

~~~
malchow
Very good point. They are very comparable. By far the biggest difference is
degree of tax and regulation. Texas wins. Why doesn't California simply adopt
sound Texas economics?

~~~
alttab
Because unlike Texas, California still paints their grass green to hide the
truth.

------
kinkdr
I cannot comment for the other places but Dublin and Milpitas are a case of
"Everywhere else is stupidly unaffordable."

Dublin is a nice place, but the commute is a nightmare.

Milpitas on the other hand is both nice and reasonably close to most
workplaces. But it is literally next to a landfill. The smell, especially
during the (very long)summer, is awful.

------
nugget
I prefer these lists when they are done by MSAs rather than by towns of a
certain size. Nonetheless the trend is clear that people want warm weather and
low cost of living - and are voting with their feet for both (in many cases
following jobs @ companies doing the same).

------
repler
For extremely low values of "city".

------
wyldfire
Wow, neat! I'm probably moving to Georgetown this summer.

